# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Burger King stores are one by one closing.

## Jay

Does anybody here know why the Burger King's in OKC are one by one closing. 

So far six on the northside of the city have closed. 

Could it be possible the city is becoming oversaturated in the fast food industry?

----------


## Jay

McAlester Burger King closes after home office says owner failed to live up to company's standards; future uncertain


The Burger King restaurant in McAlester has closed its doors, with messages painted by former employees left on the windows. (Staff photo by Glen Eller) By JAMES BEATY, senior editor 

The doors are closed at the Burger King restaurant at 500 S. George Nigh Expwy. in McAlester, but there's still the possibility there could be a Burger King in the city in the future.

If there is, however, it will either be with a new franchisee running the operation or with a restaurant owned by the Burger King Corporation.

The Burger King restaurant in McAlester is among eight in Oklahoma which have closed because of an agreement with the Burger King Corporation and Alaco Foods, which is based in Edmond.

The agreement calls for Alaco Foods to relinquish ownership of the restaurants and to leave the Burger King system "due to a history of Alaco Foods' failure to meet Burger King operating standards," according to a statement from the Burger King Corporation, which is based in Miami, Fla.

"Burger King Corporation made every effort with Alaco Foods to help improve its operations," the statement reads.

"Unfortunately, the most appropriate action was Alaco Foods' exit from the Burger King System. This was necessary to honor the company's commitment to its customers and franchisees to maintain the highest levels of excellence within the Burger King system."

At the former Burger King restaurant, the windows are painted with messages, including one which asks the question "Why?"

Copies of a poem lamenting the loss of the Burger King restaurant are taped to the window.

In addition to the restaurant in McAlester, five Burger King restaurants in Oklahoma City, as well as restaurants in Chickasha and Del City, were included in the exit agreement.

Burger King is looking at options which could keep the restaurants open. More information may be available later, according to a company spokesman.

"The Burger King Corporation remains committed to its customers in the Oklahoma City area," which includes McAlester, the statement read.

Burger King also promised to work to assist any employees who were displaced by the closing in finding new jobs within the company's system, according to the statement.

Calls made to Alaco Foods for comment were not returned by press time.

Contact James Beaty at jbeaty@mcalesternews.com.

----------


## mranderson

There are three Burger Kings from I-240 to SW 119. That is a lot. I can see the reason for them cutting locations. Is the market saturated? Almost. There are some chains not here and one that just entered the market. However, for foods other than hamburgers, chicken and tacos, the market is wide open.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Which one's closed down? It seems that any one I went to with the exception being the one on May off of I-240, The service was horrible. I wonder if that had anything to do with this Alaco stuff.

----------


## Jay

Closed Locations:

Nw 23rd and Meridian
Penn and Hefner
NW 122nd and Rockwell
I-40 and Council
39th and Portland 
Memorial and Western

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Ok...I've been to the one in the Windsor Hills Shopping Center, they were the worst...I was working security at Christmas time a couple years ago, and anytime I went there to grab a bite to eat, they were horribly rude. As a matter of fact, even the district manager was quite rude when I went there to check up on some suspicious activity in the parking lot. I was just asking about it and she snobbily replyed "We don't need security over here". Another time, I went through the drive-thru and had my food thrown at me from the window...they were'nt even that busy! I'm glad that one's gone.

----------


## Keith

It looks more like the Burger King's on the north side of the city are biting the dust. I suspect the south side ones will be next.

----------


## windowphobe

Also gone: NE 23rd at I-35 (where it shared space with a Shell station).

----------


## Patrick

I think it has more to do with the ownership group Alaco Foods. Apparently they weren't abiding by Burger King's standards, so Burger Kind forced them to close their restaurants.  They owned several here in the state, so that explains the restaurants closing.

I think it has more to do qith quality issues, than lack of business.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Maybe Alaco Foods is going out of business....and Maybe we can get some Jack-in-the-Boxes up here...

----------


## mistress_x123

the BK n Chickasha is also closed and so many rurmors a fling around on why but no one knew the real reason. This location doesn't even say that they are closed. The just are.

----------

